# ibs is the worst



## freeme

I feel that i have thought a lot of times that life isant worth going on with ibs as it has ruined my life so so much im basically housebound now and have been for years,going out rarely or to do the shopping and that is a nightmare with the severe pain and distension,i used to be so energetic before the ibs and now all i do most days is lay on sofa with hot water bottle and watch life go by in agony feeling so old as i cant do the things i could 5 years ago,i feel if this is the way my life is then why continue in this sadness,i have suffered depression in my life but i am very sure that ibs does make life unbearable and it does make you think there is no point anymore it doesnt mean that you have a seperate depression ibs is a debilatating illness that is the worst nightmare to have to live with,at times i wish i had a life threatening illness so that at least there would be an end to the suffering or a cure so i can get better but nothing,so how can this not make anyone sad knowing that they have to live thier life this way for basically forever,it affects my everyday life i cant work i cant keep my home up together i cant do the things i want to with my kids,im always wondering if my relationship with my partner will last and feel guilty for being with him as i feel i shouldnt hold him back from being with someone thats not ill instead of being by my side watching my suffer in pain,struggleing on benefits and not even able to get dla as they dont class ibs as a illness just a syndrome,we are just left to suffer, not much point keep going to doctors cause its not taken seriously they just bung you on tablets and hope you disapear they arent the ones who have to go home and live everyday life like it,i feel like im being punished for something i havent done as every way i look at the situation its sad the pain the struggle and no happiness,my parnter cant even live with me as i cant work and am so unsure of what benefits i would get if we did live together as its not fair for the partner to have to completely financally support me i should be entitled to a certain amount of money as a person not treated like a charity case,it seems in this situation there is no way out,as i would love to live with my partner as at least that makes me smile i love him deeply but at the mo he lives so many miles away we dont see each other much,but in everyway us who suffer severe ibs have nothing to look forward to,i have gripped onto hope for pasted 5 years but what hope is there,i dont have much hope anymore.hope you are all ok,i know how much pain you are all going through,if you ever need a chat just send me a message and i get back to you as soon as i can.x


----------



## IBS003878

I Read your story, and reduced me to tears. i am so sorry you are suffering so much, my heart goes out to you, poor poor women, i wish you well and the best, please stay strong


----------



## Journo24

Thats awful for you. I really hope things get better for you. Maybe you should try going to see a therapist to at least talk about it, and they might be able to help you with your options to finding your love for life again, and a way out.


----------



## tmiles

freeme said:


> I feel that i have thought a lot of times that life isant worth going on with ibs as it has ruined my life so so much im basically housebound now and have been for years,going out rarely or to do the shopping and that is a nightmare with the severe pain and distension,i used to be so energetic before the ibs and now all i do most days is lay on sofa with hot water bottle and watch life go by in agony feeling so old as i cant do the things i could 5 years ago,i feel if this is the way my life is then why continue in this sadness,i have suffered depression in my life but i am very sure that ibs does make life unbearable and it does make you think there is no point anymore it doesnt mean that you have a seperate depression ibs is a debilatating illness that is the worst nightmare to have to live with,at times i wish i had a life threatening illness so that at least there would be an end to the suffering or a cure so i can get better but nothing,so how can this not make anyone sad knowing that they have to live thier life this way for basically forever,it affects my everyday life i cant work i cant keep my home up together i cant do the things i want to with my kids,im always wondering if my relationship with my partner will last and feel guilty for being with him as i feel i shouldnt hold him back from being with someone thats not ill instead of being by my side watching my suffer in pain,struggleing on benefits and not even able to get dla as they dont class ibs as a illness just a syndrome,we are just left to suffer, not much point keep going to doctors cause its not taken seriously they just bung you on tablets and hope you disapear they arent the ones who have to go home and live everyday life like it,i feel like im being punished for something i havent done as every way i look at the situation its sad the pain the struggle and no happiness,my parnter cant even live with me as i cant work and am so unsure of what benefits i would get if we did live together as its not fair for the partner to have to completely financally support me i should be entitled to a certain amount of money as a person not treated like a charity case,it seems in this situation there is no way out,as i would love to live with my partner as at least that makes me smile i love him deeply but at the mo he lives so many miles away we dont see each other much,but in everyway us who suffer severe ibs have nothing to look forward to,i have gripped onto hope for pasted 5 years but what hope is there,i dont have much hope anymore.hope you are all ok,i know how much pain you are all going through,if you ever need a chat just send me a message and i get back to you as soon as i can.x


 i know this is going to sound a awful thing to say but the more i read these posts on i b s the more i feel lucky , my symptons flare up due to another condition fibromialgia so its not a seperate ocondition it affects me when i get stressed or if i eat to much fat,salt. or grain well just about to much of anything really iv given up dairy and pork but still it flares up but to be honest i dont get to much pain maybe i just dont notice it because i have so much pain all over my body, but i do no the desperation and the fear of it and i expect that makes it worse the trouble is once u get on that merrygo round its hard to get of. have you tried any alternative treatments i am thinking about accupuntrue not sure thou because i get so dissapointed when stuff dosent work, and iv tried tons of stuff and been let down ,i have been trying a product called intastaid thats suppose to balance the whole digestive system but one day its ok then the next it makes things worse its so frustrating like you and hundreds more i just want to be well go out and do normal things with out worrying , staying in and looking a four walls enough to make you go insane, try and hang on , have tried relaxtion cds it is not the total answer but it does help a little have you heard of radionics iv tried a few sessions it has helped some of my fibro symptons its an early form of distant healing you dont even have to leave your home its just £30 a session which compared to some alternative treatments any way will finish now feeling really tired and down i was really looking forward to my singing rehearsals tonite dam bloody body . tina


----------



## Peachy

freeme said:


> I feel that i have thought a lot of times that life isant worth going on with ibs as it has ruined my life so so much im basically housebound now and have been for years,going out rarely or to do the shopping and that is a nightmare with the severe pain and distension,i used to be so energetic before the ibs and now all i do most days is lay on sofa with hot water bottle and watch life go by in agony feeling so old as i cant do the things i could 5 years ago,i feel if this is the way my life is then why continue in this sadness,i have suffered depression in my life but i am very sure that ibs does make life unbearable and it does make you think there is no point anymore it doesnt mean that you have a seperate depression ibs is a debilatating illness that is the worst nightmare to have to live with,at times i wish i had a life threatening illness so that at least there would be an end to the suffering or a cure so i can get better but nothing,so how can this not make anyone sad knowing that they have to live thier life this way for basically forever,it affects my everyday life i cant work i cant keep my home up together i cant do the things i want to with my kids,im always wondering if my relationship with my partner will last and feel guilty for being with him as i feel i shouldnt hold him back from being with someone thats not ill instead of being by my side watching my suffer in pain,struggleing on benefits and not even able to get dla as they dont class ibs as a illness just a syndrome,we are just left to suffer, not much point keep going to doctors cause its not taken seriously they just bung you on tablets and hope you disapear they arent the ones who have to go home and live everyday life like it,i feel like im being punished for something i havent done as every way i look at the situation its sad the pain the struggle and no happiness,my parnter cant even live with me as i cant work and am so unsure of what benefits i would get if we did live together as its not fair for the partner to have to completely financally support me i should be entitled to a certain amount of money as a person not treated like a charity case,it seems in this situation there is no way out,as i would love to live with my partner as at least that makes me smile i love him deeply but at the mo he lives so many miles away we dont see each other much,but in everyway us who suffer severe ibs have nothing to look forward to,i have gripped onto hope for pasted 5 years but what hope is there,i dont have much hope anymore.hope you are all ok,i know how much pain you are all going through,if you ever need a chat just send me a message and i get back to you as soon as i can.x


----------



## Peachy

*[/I know exactly how you feel. So surreal reading your story. I have exactly the same symtoms and have been to doctor after doctor only to be told to get on with it and there is nothing they can do to help. There just doesn't seem to be much support out there. It seems once they diagonise you with ibs they don't want to help you anymore and leave you to it. I have had tests for every condition possible and my family are sick and tired of me telling them how sick i am and how much of a stuggle life has become. I am married and have 3 kids and should be loving life but find myself battling ibs on a daily basis. Some days i feel ok and other days i am in total pain. It is good to talk with someone who understands what you are going through as i have been told plenty of times it is just in my head and i should just get over it. I hope you are feeling better soon and thanks for the chat.


freeme said:



I feel that i have thought a lot of times that life isant worth going on with ibs as it has ruined my life so so much im basically housebound now and have been for years,going out rarely or to do the shopping and that is a nightmare with the severe pain and distension,i used to be so energetic before the ibs and now all i do most days is lay on sofa with hot water bottle and watch life go by in agony feeling so old as i cant do the things i could 5 years ago,i feel if this is the way my life is then why continue in this sadness,i have suffered depression in my life but i am very sure that ibs does make life unbearable and it does make you think there is no point anymore it doesnt mean that you have a seperate depression ibs is a debilatating illness that is the worst nightmare to have to live with,at times i wish i had a life threatening illness so that at least there would be an end to the suffering or a cure so i can get better but nothing,so how can this not make anyone sad knowing that they have to live thier life this way for basically forever,it affects my everyday life i cant work i cant keep my home up together i cant do the things i want to with my kids,im always wondering if my relationship with my partner will last and feel guilty for being with him as i feel i shouldnt hold him back from being with someone thats not ill instead of being by my side watching my suffer in pain,struggleing on benefits and not even able to get dla as they dont class ibs as a illness just a syndrome,we are just left to suffer, not much point keep going to doctors cause its not taken seriously they just bung you on tablets and hope you disapear they arent the ones who have to go home and live everyday life like it,i feel like im being punished for something i havent done as every way i look at the situation its sad the pain the struggle and no happiness,my parnter cant even live with me as i cant work and am so unsure of what benefits i would get if we did live together as its not fair for the partner to have to completely financally support me i should be entitled to a certain amount of money as a person not treated like a charity case,it seems in this situation there is no way out,as i would love to live with my partner as at least that makes me smile i love him deeply but at the mo he lives so many miles away we dont see each other much,but in everyway us who suffer severe ibs have nothing to look forward to,i have gripped onto hope for pasted 5 years but what hope is there,i dont have much hope anymore.hope you are all ok,i know how much pain you are all going through,if you ever need a chat just send me a message and i get back to you as soon as i can.x

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Wendy-1

I am a new member and was looking through the various posts and came across this one. I know this is an older post but I had this exact thought process today and had a complete breakdown. My GI doctor told me at my last appointment that he wanted to do a final test for Celiac and if it came back negative then it would be IBS (I have a follow up in a couple of weeks). There is no rhyme nor reason to my symptoms or what may trigger it day to day. Most days are painfaul and it is discouraging to think at 36 that this is the way I have to live the rest of my life...in pain. I feel bad for my husband and daughter who have to see me live like this every day and who also has restricted not only what they do but their diets in the hopes of find the "safe" foods for me. What makes it worse is that my husband and I decided many years ago that I would pursue my career while he stayed at home with our kids (my son is 19 now). I am the sole earner for the family and that has added even more stress to such a horrible condition. How can I keep working if this condition keeps debilitating me? Then how are we going to survive... And the cost of appointments and medicines keeps climbing as well as insurance... It's enough to throw anyone into deep depression which is at least a recognized disability that IBS isn't... I feel your pain...


----------

